# Design Toscano Garage Sale



## slanks (Dec 17, 2007)

For those in the Chicago area - even the Midwest, Design Toscano is having their garage sale 6/27 - 6/28. This is a huge event and they have tons of Halloween related items for great prices. Well worth the trip, but expect huge crowds.

http://www.designtoscano.com/category/warehouse/warehouse+sale+tent+sale+chicago.do


----------

